# Best single hitch mounted rack for the money



## nhrider44 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in the market for a rear hitch rack. I've only got one bike, and my girlfriend doesn't ride, so I figure I'll save some money and just buy a single. Apparently, money is an object, but I want something that I can still get into the back of my cherokee while still having the rack on. Is this my best/cheapest option?

http://www.amazon.com/Saris-Cycle-1-Bike-Basic-Hitch/dp/B000BT8VO2


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

What you linked two is and addon for other saris racks not a rack by itself. Single bike racks are pretty rare, and I've never seen one that you can access the rear hatch with the bike on.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I am in a similar position to you except my wife doesn't ride and she doesn't know about the girlfriend, either 

As the other poster mentioned, that's an add-on rather than a complete rack. The best deal I was able to find was a 1upUSA single bike rack. It is crazy light and compact which makes using it very easy and it allows you to get into the truck or hatch of the car even when fully loaded. If your girlfriend decides she'd like to ride someday, you can add an additional tray.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

The 1up looks very nice, and I really like the idea that it is so light and compact...I wish other companies would look at materials besides steel tubes to make racks.

It's hardly a bargain, however. If money is tight, there's some two-bike racks available that cost less. They may not work as well, but "as well" is somewhat subjective to what you value in a rack. There was a thread a while back that discussed this, search this forum (Car & Biker) for my user name and you'll find one. (It has links to a couple of racks at etrailer.com).


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

It may cost more than some of the bottom end racks but that isn't really its competition. It isn't a whole lot more than some and it is so much better. Like everything else though, it isn't perfect and cost is one of its biggest flaws. I only need to carry a single bike so it won out on both cost and effectiveness.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Performance XPort Flatbed*



nhrider44 said:


> I'm in the market for a rear hitch rack. I've only got one bike, and my girlfriend doesn't ride, so I figure I'll save some money and just buy a single. Apparently, money is an object, but I want something that I can still get into the back of my cherokee while still having the rack on. Is this my best/cheapest option?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Saris-Cycle-1-Bike-Basic-Hitch/dp/B000BT8VO2


For the budget hitch rack.

Its a two bike rack, but you can take one side off if you like.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Couple bits of advice:

You're going to want to have a rack capable of holding more than one bike... sometime somewhere you'll use it, guaranteed.

Second, consider where you live and what it takes to get to the trailhead. I looked at a couple of tray type racks when I was in the market for a rack, and while they are nice, I was concerned about low ground clearance on my departure angle on my Xterra. (I have some trail heads that I go to that are wickedly off-road, and hitting the rack on the ground or rocks is possible... thus I wanted my bikes mounted a bit higher).

The other thing to consider is that you'll want to ensure you have the ability to open the rear hatch of your Jeep with the bike on the rack. Many of the cheaper racks don't have that ability. I tried one that wouldn't even let me open the rear hatch while the rack was mounted in the hitch receiver... returned that right away and bought a Thule Ridgeline.

If you're on a budget, I'd suggest making a really cheap interior bike rack and carrying your bike inside your Jeep until you can afford a good rack. Its something you'll only want to buy one time, and quality and features costs $$. But in the long run its very worth it, as the rack could outlive several vehicles and bicycles.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

What racks were you looking at that would have seriously hampered your departure angles? Most good platform style racks would at least let the hitch scrape before anything hit the bikes. 

Being able to get into the back of your car is more important than most people think. I also agree that getting the best rack you can afford is a good idea because it probably be around for a while. Think of it as a tool, like a repair stand, that needs to be more than just "good enough."


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

The Xport above is a good rack for the money. I use one on my Miata. You can remove the rearmost wheel trays and top-tube clamp if you want a lower profile.

The bar that slides in the hitch receiver curves away from the road, so it doesn't scrape when backing down driveways (lot an issue for trucks, but it is for low Miatas). It's simple and inexpensive.


----------

